# dooka 'Double D' Detail - Baker21 & dooka vs BMW Mini Cooper MK1.....



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all and I hope your well...........:wave:

Thanks for taking the time to view another dooka 'Double D' Detail and this finds Rob and I looking after a BMW Mini Cooper MK1.

The car in question belongs to a friend of mine who had recently purchased it a month previous with a little guidance from myself. Having viewed the car for sale at a local forecourt it was clear that while it was in good condition some more life could be given back to the car that was looking a little tired from it's miles on the road, automatic car washes and a few scraped areas here and there.........

This detail would be done over a few days and the main aim was purely to enhance the paintwork but other time given to getting the trim and wheels back into a respectable condition........:thumb:

Rob and I collected the car on a Thursday evening and then left it locked up secure in the unit until the following evening when I could get cracking on the wheels, so this was how the Mini looked at the beginning:


















































































Looks like someone wasn't quite tall enough to clean the middle of the roof, if you look closely you can see a line of dirt down the middle of the roof:










Plenty of bird droppings:










Looking grey:










Not only some more droppings but also some swirls already apparent:





































How the heck this passed an MOT test I will never know:










A few choice new parts ordered in the boot:




























So as you can see the Mini looked straight, a nice clean external colour combination and really in need of a deep clean, the paintwork looked dull and lifeless showing a lot of swirls marks and grey haze........:thumb:

With plenty to do it was time to get cracking and so on with the detail........:detailer:

*The Detail Process:*

*Friday Afternoon / Evening:*

So as stated I managed to get over from work in good time to start on the Mini and the main aim was to get the wheels done before it got dark and if I was lucky a wash, so with no time to loose, it was time to get the first wheel off and onto the RiMat:



















And the detailing items to hand:










First up the wheel was rinsed:










Then I applied some Megs Wheel Brightener:










This was left to dwell and then wiped off with a dooka Woolie Wheel mitt:



















This was then rinsed and due to the high level of contamination I then resorted to some Iron-X:










While this dwelled I then cleaned the tyre with some Megs APC and a a Vikan Brush:










Again while the Iron-X did it's job, I rinsed the arch and then applied some Megs APC:










This was aggitated with a Vikan Brush:










This was then rinsed but I forgot an after picture.........:wall:

Back to the wheel now, this was rinsed and the Iron-X had removed a lot of contamination, so it was then time to remove some old wheel weight stickers with a trim panel tool:










With plenty of tar left on the wheel some AS Tardis was applied:










This was then wiped off and I turned my attention to the other side of the wheel:










Rinsed and Megs Wheel Brightener applied:










Cleaned with a dooka Woolie Wash Mitt:










Iron-X applied and left to dwell:










Megs APC aggitated on the tyre with a Vikan Brush:










The wheel was then rinsed and dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










The wheel was then sealed with some CG Jetseal 109 via an applicator pad:










This was then buffed off and the final wheel didn't look too bad:



















After repeating this process on the other wheels and arches it was now pitch black so I rolled the Mini back into the unit and decided to wash the car the next day..........

Still a few things to do that evening though, so I cleaned the wheel caps with some Megs APC and a Microfibre Cloth, which had been left in the rain earlier on:










The holes in each cap were cleaned with a cotton wool bud and some Megs APC - Before:










After:










As you can see the caps have corrosion under the centre and some marks here but all these were then re-fitted.......:thumb:

I then decided to fit the new parts I had suggested to the owner to source. The first item was a replacement bumper trim on the Passenger Side rear, this was easily replaced by jacking up the car in that corner, a few screws being undone and then swapped out, so before you can see the damage to the trim:










Old and new shown:










Replaced:










Sadly you will notice the bumper has seen a little 'knock' in the corner but this is not too noticable with the black colour, looks a lot better with the trim replaced........:thumb:

Next up it was back to the Number Plate Lamps, which showed one being missing..........:doublesho










I decided to replace both of these as I knew the one remaining lens would be too discoloured to match as shown:










I removed the trim and cleaned all the trims underside before reitting the lamps:










Quick check:










Now Rob being Rob struggles to not get involved even when I had told him he didn't need to help out.......:lol:

Having said that he did have a slight agenda:




























Looking to get some other bits and pieces done, I decided to clean all the interior, so all the trim was dusted and then cleaned with some Megs APC and various microfibres.

As the seats were half leather and cloth, I decided to steam clean them while Rob attended to the interior windows with some Megs Glass Cleaner and Cloths:



















I also cleaned up the tool kit and under the boot lining:










All the door rubbers where cleaned with some Megs APC and a Microfibre Cloth:










Rob then feed the rubber seals with some Swissvax Seal Feed:










On other seals some Gummi Pflege Stift was used:










I am not a big fan of the exhausts on the Mini as they are well known to corrode, this one wasn't too bad but it wasn't perfect so before it looked as follows:










Then this was cleaned with some Autosol and Wirewool:




























After:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

So this is how the Mini was left that evening and then the next day I arrived back bright and early to get cracking, moving the Mini out in the wash bay and looking as follows:










As you can see plenty of bird muck remained:




























So first up on the list for the day was to rinse the car down:










The car was then foamed:














































I then went around the car with some Megs APC and a Detailer Brush attending to all the shuts, etc:














































At the same time I decided to attend to the engine bay, which wasn't looking that bad anyway:










The foam was working well:



















The engine bay was rinsed:










Various areas were aggitated with Megs APC and a Detailer Brush and then re-rinsed. The car was then rinsed:










I then re-foamed the car:














































Next up I washed the car using the 2BM with some dooka Wash Buckets, dooka Shampoo and the dooka Woolie Wash Pad:










And the 'Pad Pose':



















The car was then rinsed down:





































I then clayed the car using some Megs Last Touch as lube and some Elite Fine Yellow Poly Clay:





































The upper panels were pretty clean but there was a lot of tar on the lower panels so Rob decided to apply some Fall Out Remover all over the car:










This was left to dwell and then I wiped the lower panels with a microfibre cloth, the car was then rinsed and Rob then used an open ended hose to remove as much water as possible off the paintwork:










I then dried the car with a Woolie Mamouth Drying Towel:



















The car was then moved into the unit and all shuts dried with the dooka Dryer:



















Rob at this point decided to finish a few bits off under the bonnet with some AG Bumper Trim Care via and Applicator:



















As always Rob was striaght in there with the Flex seeing what sort of improvement could be made to the Mini paintwork:



















While Rob was busy I taped up the rest of the car and took some images of the rear wing that I decided to start on:



















Now this detail was as described an enhancement, for Rob and I were normally take it further than an enhancement hitting each panel maybe two or three times but for this detail we stuck to the agreed target, one hit to see what improvements could be made, so with the trusty Megs 205 and a 3M Yellow Polishing Pad the following results were yielded:

Polished:



















Non-Polished:










50/50:




























Happy with the level of correction, Rob finished the bonnet off:



















Back to the Rear Wing I was looking at I had similar results with my 50/50:




























Polished - Plenty of RDS marks remained:










In comparison to the front section though, a big improvement:



















So later on and as stated some RDS remained but good improvement for one hit:



















As I have said before, not only was Rob not meant to be helping on this detail but he also wasn't happy with the bonnet, I leave him alone for 5 mins and then next minute the wool pad was out with some Megs 105:










I was now busy moving my way to the front of the car:





































Looking a lot better:










The bonnet was now looking a lot better before some refinement:










To maintain the finish on the bonnet, we decided to remove all the wipers and the wiper motor grilles:










Pretty dull:










Wing half machined to match the bonnet and door:










Rob then began his refinement of the bonnet:










I then decided to attend to the A-Pillars - Before:










After one hit:










Taking 5 mins out Rob decided to treat the trims we had removed, including the indicator trims to some Finish Kare Trim Dressing:



















I was then working on the rear end of the Mini and Rob was now on the roof:



















To try and remove some of the heavy scuffing in the door handle recessed, I polsihed them by hand with some Megs 105 via an Applicator Pad:



















some time later on in the day, Rob polished all the exterior glass with some AG Glass Polish:










This was then buffed off:










I then de-taped all the car:










We then moved the car out the back outside:










My Skoda was then allowed inside:










One big problem with doing a lot of miles and detailing others motor's is mine suffers:



















Rob then foamed the car:



















This was rinsed and then washed with an open ended hose:










I then applied some Megs Last Touch:










The car was then dried with a Woolie Mamouth Drying Towel, I then applied some Megs Hyper Dressing to all the arches:



















The engine bay was looking pretty good now:










Back inside and it was time to get the heating on:










The Mini was now looking as follows:










Rob then went around the car applying some AG Bumper Trim Care via and Applicator:










I then applied some Tyre Dressing we had been given to trial:










At this point I then waxeed the car with some of Bouncer's Wax, now this isn't the '22' but one of the earlier batches, goes on well and comes off very nicely, this was applied via a Applicator Pad:










Curing:










Buffed off and looking good:










Rob cleaned all the glass with some Megs Glass Cleaner and a Glass Cleaning Cloth:










All the windows were then sealed with some dooka Screen Sealant:










Finally we added a dooka Loyalty Detail Card and stamped this before putting it inside the car:




























*The Results:*

























































































































































































































Sadly the light had faded by now and I couldn't get any shots of the car outside, it looked very glossy and wet once it had been moved out and collected...........

As stated the Mini had been subjected to plenty of automatic car washes and the one step approach with the detail yielded some great results......:buffer:

Many thanks to Rob for helping out on this one, even though he didn't have too, top bloke and it was much appreciated........:thumb:

Also thanks to Bouncer for letting Rob and I trial his wax before it's official release, will be keeping an eye on it's performance on this Mini.........:driver:

Comment's welcome as always.......


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice car to work on guys  great result on returning that to life and thanks for using the wax :thumb: - looks stunning on black indeed 

Like these minis however that ones in better nick than my old one...

I gave the car back after having it for a few months and found out this happened a week later :doublesho


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Great write up as normal and the Mini is looking good  really informative to read and I love seeing the products you use and their effectiveness in such detail :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

brilliant work as usual guys :thumb: (getting through those gloves quickly Simon )

one question though, does Rob not have the cable over his shoulder normally?...


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Quality stuff as always man, good to see a non-supercar this time :thumb:
Was actually your threads that made me join DW last year, read a few of your write-ups before I joined so I signed up. Happy days.

Well done.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

The_Bouncer said:


> Nice car to work on guys  great result on returning that to life and thanks for using the wax :thumb: - looks stunning on black indeed
> 
> Like these minis however that ones in better nick than my old one...
> 
> I gave the car back after having it for a few months and found out this happened a week later :doublesho


The wax does look good on black and thanks for letting us trial it 

As for the mini that doesn't look like it will polish out 



-Kev- said:


> brilliant work as usual guys :thumb: (getting through those gloves quickly Simon )
> 
> one question though, does Rob not have the cable over his shoulder


The gloves are getting used so thanks for those as always 

Rob has set the unit up in such a way that we have plugs down each wall on each side of the unit, the flex has a coiled cable and if you look closely in some of the pics you will see that it floats in fresh air off the paintwork, in others you can see if over Robs shoulder, nothing to worry about.....


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

AaronGTi said:


> Quality stuff as always man, good to see a non-supercar this time :thumb:
> Was actually your threads that made me join DW last year, read a few of your write-ups before I joined so I signed up. Happy days.
> 
> Well done.


That's a nice story there Aaron and many thanks, glad they were of interest to you and all the best :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> The wax does look good on black and thanks for letting us trial it
> 
> As for the mini that doesn't look like it will polish out
> 
> ...


fair enough, just looks close in the pic


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Brilliant detail on the Mini looking great after that tlc and great space you have , can you tell me where i could get a couple of the rubber squares for doing the wheels , thanks


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work guys


----------



## philmuskin (Oct 4, 2010)

Liking the Dooka loyalty card :0))


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice job lads.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great write up Si and superb work as always. The car has been given a new lease of life and that tyre dressing you have there looks the biz!
Thanks for sharing! :thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

A nice finish and enjoyable read in fact more enjoyable than a supercar IMO, An everyday car looking nice again.


PS I use the same style trousers (Snickers with built in knee pads) they are so useful when working on cars.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work as always..


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Great work there Simon..... and Rob...

So was it a 3 day job? I guessing not full days though?

Loving the Dooka cards and stamps. :argie:

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Brilliant detail on the Mini looking great after that tlc and great space you have , can you tell me where i could get a couple of the rubber squares for doing the wheels , thanks


If your referring to the RiMat we use for laying the wheels on for cleaning then this can be purchased from Planet Polish:

http://www.planetpolish.com/index.p...oducts_id=54&zenid=0hip61933avbq0cnoi57u7b8h6



philmuskin said:


> Liking the Dooka loyalty card :0))


You can have one if you like Phil, you also have earnt yourself one stamp already.........



Mad Ad said:


> A nice finish and enjoyable read in fact more enjoyable than a supercar IMO, An everyday car looking nice again.
> 
> PS I use the same style trousers (Snickers with built in knee pads) they are so useful when working on cars.


I have fellow DW member philmuskin to thank for my detailing atire, both the jacket and trousers were given to me and the trousers are awesome, would be lost without both of them to be honest.........:thumb:



PaulN said:


> Great work there Simon..... and Rob...
> 
> So was it a 3 day job? I guessing not full days though?
> 
> ...


I guess if you looked at it it would be one full day, I just spread the detail out over 2 days really, I would say a total of 12 hours detailing........:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats amazing work guys there, the mini looks fantastic now...


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Great detail. Did you find the black trim suffered from "_tiger-striping_"? My Wife's old MCS had this badly, no matter what trim product I seemed to use it would never get rid of it fully.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

lobotomy said:


> Great detail. Did you find the black trim suffered from "_tiger-striping_"? My Wife's old MCS had this badly, no matter what trim product I seemed to use it would never get rid of it fully.


Yep, sure did and this is all down the products used to clean the car, for example harsh TFR which is not cleaned off these surfaces will effect the plastics and leave striping........


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

*mini*

Great work guys:thumb: shame about the rids, but, i bet it still looks ten times better than some '' new '' examples in showrooms throughout the land.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

President Swirl said:


> Great work guys:thumb: shame about the rids, but, i bet it still looks ten times better than some '' new '' examples in showrooms throughout the land.


Yeah it was a shame about the RDS and it ideally needed a full correction but sadly that was never going to be on the cards, the owner was more than happy with the enhancement though........:buffer:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Back to black :thumb:
Top job again,i miss seeing the dooka bus in the background


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

mk2jon said:


> Back to black :thumb:
> Top job again,i miss seeing the dooka bus in the background


Sorry about that, it was parked out the front I am afraid.........:lol:

Next time........


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work as always.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

love the double d write ups. best on dw guys so keep them coming :thumb:
this is tempting me even more towards bouncers 22 wax.
just trying to resist till after xmas


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

dazzyb said:


> love the double d write ups. best on dw guys so keep them coming :thumb:
> this is tempting me even more towards bouncers 22 wax.
> just trying to resist till after xmas


Kind words there and it's much appreciated.........

On the wax front it's a well priced product from my perspective, been holding up well on Rob's van so I don't think you would be disappointed if you invested in some........


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice result there gents!:thumb:

Is it me or does Rob look like Jacque Villeneuve???


----------



## Nelex (Aug 23, 2011)

great result:wave:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Chris_Z4 said:


> Nice result there gents!:thumb:
> 
> Is it me or does Rob look like Jacque Villeneuve???


Mentioned this to Rob earlier and would you believe his nickname at a previous job was Jacque.......:lol:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Just read through the thread with my 2 year old who loves mini's with a passion.
He said wow its shiny that dad.
Got him a 6v mini for xmas cant wait to use some colli on it with him

great work as usual fellas.

Oh he loves cleaning cars too as well


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Lovely work as always gents, great corrections from single hit too :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

willwad82 said:


> Just read through the thread with my 2 year old who loves mini's with a passion.
> He said wow its shiny that dad.
> Got him a 6v mini for xmas cant wait to use some colli on it with him
> 
> ...


Great news and nice to get some feed back from all ages.......:thumb:



badman1972 said:


> Lovely work as always gents, great corrections from single hit too :thumb:


Tough paintwork on these BMW's as I am sure you know, good thing about the rotary though, the single hit can add a serious amount of gloss back into the paintwork........:buffer:


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

looks great, cracking little car. and nice to see someone has fitted the Cooper S sills to make the bottom of the car a bit wider 

Excellent job lads!!  I'll leave mine round later


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

willwad82 said:


> Just read through the thread with my 2 year old who loves mini's with a passion.


sounds like me  Always watching the italian job when i was a wee fella and always played with toy corgi minis!

Now I won't drive anything else :thumb::buffer::car:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Sportspack Mark said:


> looks great, cracking little car. and nice to see someone has fitted the Cooper S sills to make the bottom of the car a bit wider
> 
> Excellent job lads!!  I'll leave mine round later


Many thanks, is that true about the side sills then? Have to admit I hadn't noticed that.........

Just fitted some private plates to it on Saturday as well.......:thumb:


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Many thanks, is that true about the side sills then? Have to admit I hadn't noticed that.........
> 
> Just fitted some private plates to it on Saturday as well.......:thumb:


Yip they were standard fit on the ONE Diesel and Cooper S

Heres old MINI without









And with


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Sportspack Mark said:


> Yip they were standard fit on the ONE Diesel and Cooper S


Well you learn something new everyday.........:thumb:

I think the car was a good buy, some Mini Interior Mat's have also been ordered and the owner is pretty happy with it so far......:driver:


----------



## jamie_aych (Nov 21, 2011)

Looks good mate time and effort well spent!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

jamie_aych said:


> Looks good mate time and effort well spent!


Much appreciated


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2011)

Excellent post describing some truly fine work on that Mini - wonder what a silver Merc would look like after such treatment.....


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Dosco said:


> Excellent post describing some truly fine work on that Mini - wonder what a silver Merc would look like after such treatment.....


What type of Merc do you have? We may have already detailed one that I could post up a link for?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2011)

Baker21 said:


> What type of Merc do you have? We may have already detailed one that I could post up a link for?


E Class - W211 on a 53 plate.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Dosco said:


> E Class - W211 on a 53 plate.


Hmmmm E-Class Merc hey, well it's been a while since I detailed one of those, in fact this was one of the first motor's I ever detailed:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=64104

The level of detailing from my side has changed from that now, as can be seen with the results of the Mini, this detail isn't an E-Class but shows some good results on a CLK 350 AMG silver:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=164591

Or for something more recent - BMW E46 320d:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=224798

Silver and the lighter coloured cars are difficult to highlight depth but I think the afters show some good results......:thumb:


----------

